# To Reclaim a Hive (action)



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Planetfall
"Lucky us" Private Jimmy Test said to no one in particular, as the Valk bucked from flack fire "I just facking LOVE being in the first wave" he continued. He looked out the veiwport as he drained the last third of his cigarette good thing there was only one hive... why did it have to be so damn big though?
"Stow it soldier!!" his sergeant barked at him.
"So how are we gonna meet the loyalists still on the planet if we're assaulting straight away?" Jimmy continued, lighting up another cigarette and putting it in his mouth.
"They're meeting us at the L-" his sergant was cut off as a score of Drop Pods buzzed the Valk, shaking it almost more than the flack fire.
"Real friendly place that looks like right now" Jimmy said. looking out again. The first few Pods and Valk's had landed, and their contents were meeting with the loyalist freedom fighters. A salvo of ordinance tore into the gathering, a single resistance fighter, a score of marines, a few sororitas, some guardsmen and a ratling were all that got up. The whole group sprinted for a wrecked Mining rig... guess not all of them just stayed away from the hive during the occupation. that sprint put the impromptu quad furthest ahead in the first wave. Jimmies attention was drawn away from the view-port as his Valk was nearly on the ground now.
"MOVE IT REDSHIRT!!!" his sergeant barked as the Vlakerie touched down, and the landing ramp slammed open. jimmy leapt out... and a krak missile tore through his abdomen, flew into the Valkeries rear hatch and detonated, tearing the vessel apart.
"Emperors Taint that hurt..." were the last words out of jimmys moth, he vaugely noticed the Imperial guns hammering the Wall surrounding the Hive as his last smoke fell from his mouth.

Your squad is currently taking cover and regrouping behind a wrecked mining rig (its plenty big to shield all of you). The Wall is to your north, there is a gap in it from the bombardment about 500 yards Northwest, but a spot weak enough to blast through yourselves 150 yards directly ahead (youll need to look at the wall before you know this of course). Get aquainted, you still have a minuite or so of barrage time before you can charge (sanely) anyways.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hektor's ears rung as he staggered to his feet, imediately he sprinted for a nearby mineing rig to take cover. 

_Dam!_ he thaught, looking around at the other survivers of the blast _we survive this long, and everyone but me gets taken out by one lucky artillary barage. Lovely._

The other forces gathered around seemed to be rather varied. a few space marines, guardsmen, even sisters of battle and ... a ratling? He'd never seen one untill today. 

Leaning out around the rig, he peered at the wall, there was a breech about... maby 400, 450, could be more, meeters to the northwest, and a soft spot no more than 200 meeters ahead...

_First things first._

"*Consolidation!*" he shouted, "*My units been wiped out!*"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

"Calm yourself." said Radaec, sheltered next to him. The medic crushed a smoke under his boot and replaced his helmet, the autosenses and anti-blast visors muffling the explosions and noise of battle. He pulled the long autorifle from his back, moving a belt of grenades and his medical gear over on it's sling. 

"It's just an artillery barrage. Once it's finished we can move up to the wall relatively safely."

Radaec leaned out from the mining rig, just enough so only the sights of his weapon were visible. 

"The barrage looks like it's cracked the wall. Does anyone have a demolition charge?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Serenity took cover while she used her jump pack to give her an Angelic Visage to boost nearby morale. "The Emperor protects. With his will their is nothing that can stop us. I have krak gernades and Inferno pistols. The Inferno pistols should be able to do it but I will need cover fire." said Serenity as she stayed behind in cover with her inferno pistols out ready to fire.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: oops sorry dessel ignore the first half of my PM i didnt fully read your update 

*"Emperor damn them!" * yelled Krouger as he took a potshot from behind cover with his boltpistol. That shell had hit them all completely unawares but thankfully their power armor was proof against such things, at the moment they were stuck with numerous other Imperials behind a giant mining rig. Vilhelm turned to Otto, _"Brother can you see any breach?"_ Otto climbed a little to the top of the rig and poked his head over to see, he nodded, *"About five hundred meters to the northwest of our position there is a massive breach in the wall, to far for our guardsmen here to make. But two hundred meters in front of us the wall is about to fall." *Otto jumped back down. Karl looked at his commander, _*"We can blow a hole in that soft spot."*_ Lance nodded eagerly,* "Aye let's do it."* Vilhelm turned to the nearest guardsman, a medic it looked like, _"Soldier once the barrage stops I and my men will blow open the wall straight in front of us, we will give you and the rest of the guardsmen here covering fire as you make your way to the breach and into the city. From then on we will endeavor to meet up with you....be ready." _He turned back to his men, nodded and they all began to ready their heavey weapons. 

_"Krouger kill the men on the walls manning the guns in that area, a quick spray of heavey bolter fire will be more than enough. Karl and Lance I want a melta and lascannon blast hitting that soft spot immediately once Krouger is done and Otto when the breach is made I want a frag missile sent into the breach to kill anything that could make a counter attack." _all of his men nodded and waited for the artillery barrage to finish.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde sat kneeling against the mining rig, still wondering how she had managed to follow everyone here. The barrage had taken her by surprise and hit her very hard, while there was no visible damage to her she looked wrecked from concussion, stubbornly holding onto her bolter and taking deep breaths.
'Curse artillery,' Rosalinde mumbled as she brought a hand up to her helmet in attempt to steady herself, she looked over to Serenity and managed to make out what she was saying.
Rosalinde moved along the mining rig as support beside Serenity and resumed kneeling.
'Sister, I'll do my best to cover you,' Rosalinde said to her, checking the mag on her bolter, roughly shooting something in the distance mostly to check if her scope was still properly calibrated.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec lurched back as a long-las round spanked off the corner he leaned from, singing the fabric of his gear. His helmet systems found an audio feed and patched in, voices suddenly audible over the din.

"Curse artillery. - my best to cover you."

He fired back at the sniper on the wall, a half-dozen bullets tearing through the man's body. Radaec whistled merrily at his own shot, and stooped lower, not wanting to chance his luck a second time.

"Emperor helps those who help themselves." he reminded himself.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: I'm not sure if I remember correctly [or if it was a diferent RP], but we all get only one post inbetween each of 'Ordos posts dont we?

EDIT: Yeah, I just checked the sign up, and we only get one post for each of 'Ordos, so we should all keep that in mind.)


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

((OOC: I didn't see it, if there is a rule.))


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

(sorry im late) Tiberius threw himself behind the Behind the Rig, gunfire punched through the air around him , he was surprised to find beside him , A guardsmen , a medic, two Sister's of Battle and a marine of the imperial fists chapter.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

The barrages let up. Villhelms squad followed his orders perfectly, and as the last shell's blast dissapated, the defenders on the wall found themselves supressed and suddenly short one more segment of wall. The frag missile took out a decent chunk of cultists, but there were some that survived. most of them ducked for cover, but a handful of khornate cultists who had survived simply charged.
(if you havent posted yet, we'll just assume your moving along with the others)


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

Ringing… A loud piercing ring… Bouncing around the inside of the prone ratling like a ricocheting bullet. Was he dead? To be brutally frank that’s what it felt like, perceiving only blackness with his vision, feeling nothing with his skin, smelling nothing, not even able to remember his own… Gillie wasn’t even sure he was breathing anymore. The only thing that was working seemed to be his hearing and all that did was broadcast that incessant ringing. So… This was how years of service would end? He would not be able to make one defiant last stand in the face of the emperor’s enemies? No dear cost attached to his life? Was he really destined to simply be killed before even entering a combat? ‘No… No…No… please, God Emperor, I may ‘ave been sent ‘ere to die but not like this…’ Gillie thought pleadingly.

The thought more or less vanished as Gillie’s senses crashed down upon him like a hammer blow to his face. Gillie was on his stomach, face in the concrete… Coppery tang of blood all too present in the back of his mouth, crushing weight of his pack and armour making it hard to draw breath. His head felt slightly moist to one side, blood dribbling down over his right eye… Shrapnel from the artillery shell had managed to forge a deep laceration along his scalp. His right pupil was far wider than it’s opposite. Damn ringing seemed to be the only thing that he could hear. Well at least he was alive, Gillie thought, grinning weakly…The ratling blinked as he lifted his swimming head from the ground, trying to orientate himself. His blurred vision made that incredibly difficult, only able to recognise the shapes of his cap and Long-las barely two feet away from him. What in the hell had happened?

Next to smack the little guy in the face was his recollection… Him and the rest of the motley squad had made planet fall in that god-awful drop pod contraption (how smart was it to drop pod into a hive city anyway? There were so many buildings that could have been crashed into), barely after they had managed to get out of the damn things they all get greeted by a big fat load of artillery shells. They had all been running for cover somewhere when a shell had struck next to him and sent him flying… He had passed out due to the shock of his landing. Now it appeared he was alone in the middle of a street, still only able to perceive fuzzy outlines… Where had the bloody squad buggered off too? Never mind that he had to get moving. Trying to get up with speed and no small amount of care, Gillie got up off the ground, head spinning as he stood on his feet… He almost fell over, trying to find his ever shifting centre of gravity. The weighty pack and armour he wore made that increasingly difficult. Everything seemed to have been slowed down, each and every movement he made seeming unbelievably delayed. 

‘GET MOVING YOU IDIOT!’ Gillie’s common sense snapped at him, forcing him to stumble forward (even if the barrage appeared to have stopped there could still be all kinds of threats crawling all over this city). Picking up his long-las and cap as he went. Trying to his best to move forward… “Any of you slags out there still alive? This is your ratling speaking and I might ‘ave need for a medic.” Gillie asked into his vox-bead (quickly double checking he was at the right frequency), able to hear himself speak… Finally something other than that blasted ringing. He continued to try and jog forward, moving toward what looked like a mining rig (it looked like it’d provide some decent cover, so logically the squad may have gone there) stumbling every three steps but getting back up through sheer force of will, Long-las clutched tightly in his small hands. For all good it would do…


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

With a scream like a demon's rage, the drop pod flew down, as she held fast to the harness holding her in place, she could hear herself muttering prayers to the emperor, in unison with her sisters in the pod.
Suddenly, the thing lurched and went over the side, fire filled the pod as it was struck by anti-air fire, the retro's fired, but the thing was out of balance, careeing out of control.
'Father upon your golden throne, guide this machine safely to the enemy below, let us bring your deliverance upon thi-'

CRASH!

The pod had landed right on top of the hydra battery that had stuck it, sending it and the pod into a massive explosion of fire and metal. Hold fast to the rails holding her power armor in the pod, Dana kept her eyes shut tight until the whole world stopped moving, then she opened her eyes, squinting a little to the and from the soot all around her.
She was lieing on her back, the entire pod had been torn in two, it was truly a miracle she was still alive. Though her armour had several nasty dents in it.
The restraining system was also shot, pushing at it, the servo's in her arms whining as she slowly bent it open, she noticed she was the only sister of her squad. Nothing else of the pod she could see, she carefully got up, picking up her bolter to survey her surroundings, then she saw what had happened to the pod.
It had fragmented probably been fragmented in the air by enemy fire. burning remains of it lieing left and right, that she haddn't burned away or crushed by debris was truly another miracle. Grimly she noted that the hydra battery was burning, a few of the heretics that had shot them crawling out, in not much better shape as she. She levelled her bolter.
'For the Emperor and the convent of the first light! May he have mercy upon you, for I will NOT!' she screamed and unleashed a burst of fire to the 2 men, the rounds striking them and piercing their armour, sending explosions of blood and gore all around against the tank from their explosive rounds.
She sisters avenged, she looked around, keeping in cover of the debris as she heard something trundling, it was a rig of some kind, the engine sounded labored, looking out between 2 beams of rubble, keeping behind the rubble, effectively camoflaging her, even in her powered armour as she had been taught in the convent, she took stock of what was approaching.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As the new breach came into being, hektor charged over the rig, assumeing the others would folow. In his periferial vision, he saw a drop pod land on top of a hydra battery. 

_Well someone's a lucky shot._ He thaught.

Seeing a mob of bloody... _not their own blood by the looks of things_, cultists chargeing them, he took a shot with his shotgun, the familiar recoil absorbed mostly by his heavy carapace armor.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

It seemed that the space marines had done the job. The Emperor protects and rewards the faithfully. Seeing the Khronate cultist charge, Serenity took out her Bolt pistol and began to open fire. “Heretics crave the cleansing fire of absolution. They need not fear, for we shall deliver.” Yelled Serenity as she continued to open fired. If the Khronate cultist got to close she would use her jump packs to land in the middle of them. Hopefully the impact would kill a few of them and at the same time she would fire at the heretics with her inferno pistols. Then she would quickly jump back and fire several more shoots also know as hit and run.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec hooked his rifle onto his pack, beginning to bend the pins on his grenades. It made them easier to throw. He offhandedly wondered where he had learned that.

A bloodcurdling screech alerted him to the presence of the cultists. 

"Well, at least they're not stealthy." he reminded himself, uncomfortably reminded of Tyranids at the screaming. His helmet vox chirped.

"-'ave need for a medic."

He looked up from his cover near the rig's heavy tracks, spying a Ratling moving towards the rig, blood trickling down the side of his face from a cut on his head. Radaec crouched and ran as quickly as he could (a "roadie run" according to the Dragoons he served with), grabbing the Ratling and hauling him behind the rig, sheltered from the worst of the fire. The medic pulled down his hood, allowing him to see a little better.

"Nice weather we're having." he said offhandedly, his helmet making his voice thicker and metallic. He ran a gloved finger along the cut, and then looked at the Ratling's eyes.

"Eh. Might have a concussion, or some cranial swelling. You'll be OK."

He briefly considered saying that same phrase a dozen times to mortally wounded men, who knew it, and then dismissed the thought. Dead people didn't ask for medics.

He pulled his satchel across his chest, taking three transparent strips and quickly taping the cut closed.

"You'll be fine." he said. He stood up, unlimbering his rifle, and gestured at the Ratling's own weapon, some form of sniper rifle.

"Can you still shoot? We'll need some cover moving towards the breach."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As the wall fell and Otto's rocket filled the breach Vilhelm unsheathed his powersword and, standing in the open now, pointed his sword at the wall and charged with a warcry. His men holstered their heavey weapons and unsheathed their bolt pistols and chainswords, following their sergeant toward the breach. With each shot of their bolt pistols another cultist fell, _"I want as many cultists dead before the guardsmen reach the breach!"_ yelled Vilhelm. His men acknowledged his order and as they got closer to the breach he chucked a handful of frag grenades at the charging Khorne cultists hoping to thin out their numbers.


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

((Just thought that I might post again, seeing as my character isn't doing much either way, hope you dont mind Dessel))

For the briefest of seconds Gillie had assumed that he had a cultist of some sort sprinting at him… Hearing some sort of muffled screech emanating from behind the charging and oh so very armed man. Gillie was about to raise his long-las, thumb flicking off the safety and index finger tickling the trigger when he abruptly realized that he was looking at a friendly, what appeared to be the squads’ medic no less! ‘Why’s the tit runnin?’ Gillie thought, before finding himself being tugged down into cover behind the rig (the sudden motion almost forcing him to vomit), moments before a flurry of las and hard rounds slammed into it… Had it not been for his fellow guardsman’s actions he would’ve been little more than groxian cheese. Gillie cursed himself for not being able to spot the heretics in his concussed state.

The still slightly dazed Ratling looked weakly up at the man before him, not needing to duck due to his stature, cracking a wide grin. Even if he couldn’t tell if that metallic voice was attempting some form of humor. “Fantastic weather mate, it’s a shame there ain’t no rainbow after a rain of shelling though.” He chuckled heartily, not so much as flinching as the medic ran his fingers along the cut. He’d had worse things done to him in his service with the guard, he’d be damned if a bloody concussion (as the medic now more less confirmed) was going to get the better of him. Gillie remained absolutely still as he was patched up, still feeling slightly dizzy and with blurry vision.

Gillie looked up at the medic as he asked if he could still shoot his Las… A brief pause followed as he quickly weighed his handicaps against his skills. He was still blurry eyed and was still having trouble finding his center of balance again. They’d be problems for sure, but would they incapacitate him? “You’re arse is about to receive the best cover it’ll ever get.” Gillie replied, the grin that so suited his scarred face returning as he carefully placed his rifle on the floor. The ratling pulled out a small shaving mirror from his pocket, free hand reaching into his savours chest pouch and pulling out a roll of gauze. Both motions were little more than a blur to his onlooker, the dexterity of the ratlings was famed for a reason. “The gauze ‘ll help me with the aim.” He said simply, lifting the hand with the mirror over the ledge of the rig and looking up at it… After a brief moment of angling he could see most of the surroundings and positions of his squad mates (albeit upside down and with that annoying blur). Lot of em had made it out alive afterall... Well considering many of them were power armour toting Astartes and Sororitas that might not have been so implausible.

“By the way, thanks.” Gillie added in, still looking around… trying to spot any leader figures or some sort of heavy weapons team amongst the visible khornate cultists... The breach was constricting his vision enough but his big and seemingly cocky allies were only adding to the problem “If we ever make it out of this alive and you require anything of a slightly shady nature, I’ll be 'appy to supply you with it.” The ratling never looked away from the mirror. “Name's Gillie.”


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde slid partially out of cover of the mining rig and brought her bolter up, scope to her eye as she carefully scanned for optimal targets. The concussion was still affecting her, as she noticed her vision swaying a lot more than usual when sniping from a kneeling position.
There were cultists running straight for them, not exactly a noteable concern yet as she more had issues with the things she couldn't see that might try and kill her, moving her sights along buildings and debris, finding a destroyed drop pod buried into a hydra battery, and the muzzle flash of a bolter letting her find a rather concealed Sister.
Rosalinde took a steady breath as she continued moving her scope, still totally ignoring the cultists in favour of making sure she wouldn't get sniped in return for giving away her position.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As she looked at the rig, the screams of a group of cultists running for it made her heart beat faster, more over surprised at the space marine and sisters appearing from the rig they were charging, she quickly levelled her bolter between the rubble and sighted the cultists, she was in a good position for a crossfire, and was not about to let that go to waste.
She opened fire on the group, bolter rounds flying into them in short bursts of explosive death, felling several to her punishing fire in explosions of gore.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Great timeing I know, but I'm camping untill next sunday. XD

You can treet me as an NPC 'Ordo, or just assume I folow everyone and keep quiet.


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

Tiberius heaved the massive gun towards the cluster of charging cultists, "out of the way !!!" not waiting he he opened fire , the previously engaged troops smartly scrambled out of range . The heavy bolter jerked in the giants hands , raining holy fire on the cultists , screaming his fury, bodies exploded spraying their bodies all over, yet even with men dying all over , the Blood crazed cultists came on, the gun dry clicked , methodically and with the practice of hundreds of years in thousands of battle fields, tiberus clicked a fresh clip in to the gun.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The cultists just kept on running towards the motly group, their numbers having been cut down by a dozen not stopping them for a moment, in their crazed blood lust, she saw the heavy bolter ripping more holes into them, halting their crazed rush by falling bodies until it ran dry. They would be on them in moments.
Rising from her cover, she rushed in, two more rounds firing from her bolter, one blowing away the leg of a cultist as she screamed: 'Soylent Green for the Emperor you slug sucking bunch of scabs!' And closed the distance to them, making her practiced moves with the deadly sarissa mounted on her bolter, stabbing one in the chest, then with a wide wing, slashing one across his arms, cutting them both open as he tried to shield his body from the wicked blade and slammed the butt of her weapon into a shoulder of another, sending him to the ground in pain.
She lunged again and stabbed again at the khornate in front of her with his bleeding wrists sticking the blade into his heart, even as she stomped her powered heel of her armour onto the ankle of the cultist she smacked in the shoulder with a bone crunching scream.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

The last of the Khornate cultists are obliterated by the squads counter offensive, and with the devastators keeping the cultists on the wall supressed, the squad can now advance through the breach. The breach leads to a back alley, narrow and congested, a pre-fab defensive wall had been rushed to the spot when the crack formed, but it is obviously not propperly set. there is no sign of the cultists sho went to ground after the wall initially fell, save for a score of Nurglite cultists and a pair of plague marines holding the poorly erected barricade. The buildings to either side are tall, built in a traditional gothic architexture. All of the Imperial symbology has been defiled or replaced, however, barring that they are in decent repair...


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

As Rosalinde expected, the cultists blindly charging weren't a problem at all, especially with the devastator squad in place. As far as she could tell, there was nothing threatening to snipe them, so she looked over at her allies critically.
She'd lost her own squad in that barrage so she had to stick with these people, she could see the ratling was something of a sniper, and the medic was usually someone she prioritised in protecting, so she shifted over beside them.
'The way's clear for the most part, I suggest we get moving,' Rosalinde said to them, bolter still pressed up against her shoulder ready to fire, 'I can cover us if need be, so when you're ready lead the way, I shall follow.'
The residual shock from the barrage was slowly wearing off, she was regaining her former balance and steadiness, and with that her confidence.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

With the Khrone Cultist dead and most of the others Serenity used her jump packs to lead the charge through the breach. She held on to her inferno pistols ready to fire. "There is only the Emperor, and he is our Shield and Protector." yelled Serenity as she continued to charge ready to fire and fight. If no one deals with the Nurgle marines and cultist she will jump towards their position and use the Inferno pistols to make short work of them and then jump back to help the group with any problems they encounter.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Never a dull moment.', she flashed a grin at the motley group after all the cultists were dead. 'Dana Lark, Convent of the first light.' She said to the group as she turned and bent on one knee, taking aim at one of the plague marines. 'Emperor's Light, Show me the path that leads to the death of these traitors. Grant my hand the power to bring your justice.' Through her scope, she saw the marine's neck, she saw a golden line going from her bolter to his neck, she pulled the trigger, a single round flying across the golden path, the marine went down in a scream as blood spurted from his neck.
Smiling, she kissed the small golden Aquila she wore, thanking the emperor for this small miracle.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec grumbled under his breath, working the bolt of the autorifle back and forth. A jammed bullet flew from the breech and he slapped another clip into the weapon.

He turned just in time to see one of the Plague Marines go down in a shower of his own blood. The cultists milled around, disorganized by their leader's death, and Radaec flipped the sights of his weapon to the appropriate distance and rattled off a half-dozen rounds into their midst.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm opened a vox channel hoping one of the warriors of the newly formed Imperial group would pick up on it, *"You lot had best get moving immediately before the rest of traitors on the wall figure out you are all inside. We will be covering you from behind to make sure no one can get at you from that angle, the Emperor Protects." *He smiled a little as Krouger let loose with his Heavey Bolter again at a group of cultists coming their way and tore them apart. They would definately take a while to move through the city, and becuase of this would be cut off from any hope of reinforcements, but then again why else did they send the Imperial Fists for such a job? At a slow pace Stormbreaker squad set off toward the furthest breach in the wall it would put them behind the Imperials and also enable them to stop any flanks from that angle, plus there were likely to be a large number of cultists defending that area, more for them to kill.


----------



## HalloweenCovenant (Jun 7, 2009)

Gillie swore softly and pocketed his mirror and the gauze as the last of the cultists were torn to shreds by the sisters and marines… He had missed the first bloody fire fight, boy did he feel like a right nob for it. Being concussed and unconscious were not viable excuses. The ratling shook his head and cursed his misfortune once more, scooping up his long-las and starting to cautiously make his way to the breach… Nodding his thanks to the sister, Rosalinde was it? Couldn’t quite make out the details with his vision. Anyway, even if cover wasn’t really needed at the moment. He mentally kicked himself and crushed the thought as soon as it cropped up; caution was always a good idea despite there being no apparent threats. Good emperor that was bloody textbook! Gillie was beginning to wonder if being demoted had been so bad after all… As if to really solidify the point one of the Astartes voxed in that some of his marines would cover them aswell.

His attention was brought back to reality as one of the sisters boasting a jump pack leaped into the breach, along with the medic. Las and bolt rounds quickly followed. “Rightio, moving in to bring down a nice cup o’ pain in the emperor’s name.” Gillie said into his vox bead as a reply to the marine, sprinting out of his cover in the rig right to the breach… Well he liked to think he sprinted but he could only really lightly jog toward the damnable breach. Damn his bloody lack of balance, damn that bloody artillery strike, damn it all to the warp!

After what had felt like half an hour (in reality no more than half a minute) Gillie reached the breach, ducking behind a fallen slab of rockcrete as he spied the enemies that his squad now faced... Oh how fantastic… Traitor marines. A soft shudder of disgust and fear ran along Gillie’s spine as ugly memories resurfaced from the darker corner of his mind. It was one thing to face the forces of the archenemy, another to face the fallen angels it commanded… What’s more the damnable bastards had to be plague marines (the rancid green armour riddled with weeping sores more or less indicated that). Bastards all of them, took five good friends of his over on the sabbat worlds. It was finally time to get some pay back.

Gillie shook his head and suppressed the memory, diving down heavily behind two slabs of rockcrete fallen to make a ‘Y’ shape in the direction of the barricaded Traitors... two stray bolt rounds screaming through the space that he had occupied seconds before. Resisting his bodies urge to regurgitate his last meal once more… Not quite as successfully as last time though… Ignoring the taste of bile in his mouth Gillie pulled forth the roll of gauze and quickly wrapped it around his Long-las’s muzzle, just before the flash suppressor. The ratling proceeded to place the weapon in the ‘Y’ groove and shifted in his prone position, making sure that the gauze covered part was the only part of the weapon actually touching the stone and that he was in a more or less comfortable stance.

Finally his shoulder was pressed to the stock and his eye was pressed close to the telescope mounted atop the long weapon. Through it’s magnifying lenses Gillie could see barricades with much more clarity… Sadly he couldn’t quite discovery how many of the wankers there actually where… What he could see though was a plague marine snapping off a few pot shots in his direction. Gillie slowly angled the cross hair’s of his scope to the marine… Blinking hard several times as he tried to get bloody eyes to focus. When they did, they discovered that the traitor had the small golden dot of a laser sight on his neck. A second later and a fountain of congealing blood splattered out as a bolt round hit that cluster of vital arteries. ‘Emperor’s withered crotch that was a good shot!’ Gillie thought, looking up at his scope in the direction he thought the shot had come from… He saw the sister with the scoped bolter and shook his head, wry grin creeping across his face, “You, lass, are one ‘ell of a shot.” Gillie said into his vox, before returning to his sights.

Some slight changes of angle later Gillie had another plague marine in his sight. This one was covered by the wooden barricades, only part of his shoulder pad and a tantalizing glimpse of throat visible… He had found his mark. Gillie took one deep breath and let his finger close around the trigger, free hand plucking a hot-shot magazine from his webbing and sliding it into the belly of his rifle. “Come on… Move just a little bit.” He whispered, remaining completely motionless on the ground… waiting for that moment the traitor would lean his head back just a little. Suddenly the marine shifted stance, reloading his boltgun… Giving Gillie just that little bit better a view of his head. A sharp crack later and a bright red beam of souped up las smashed through the lense of the marines helmet, through his rotting eye and into his brain, incinerating it. The giant marine remained frozen for a moment… As if his body hadn’t realized it’s brain wasn’t functioning, then toppled over onto a nearby cultist with a loud crash and crunching of bone.

The empty hot-shot magazine was discharged from the Long-las and quickly replaced with another, Gillie’s marksman eye searching for another target to bring to the emperor’s justice.


----------



## Warped Raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

Tiberius cursed as the plague marines went down, he was looking forward to crushing The foul traitors,"could have left one for me " he snarled through the vox , not wasting anytime, he brought his bolter round on the barricade, Though not an anti entrenchment weapon , the barricade was shoddily made, Bolter rounds punched through, in a matter of seconds the barricade was down , exposing the hideous cultists sheltering behind.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Although not fully prepared, the small nurgle band didn't do horrible for itself. As the first plague marine went down, the second immediately emptied his clip down the alleyway, although not as dramatic as a full squad or heavy bolter, it did a decent job of getting the alleyway les than safe. At the same time he barked something into his vox, the message mostly relayed before he to was brought down. While the barricade wasn't up to astares standards, it wasnt complete rubbish either, a few holes and some really big dents were added to it, one of the cultists lost his left arm in a fountain of gore, the second lost a decent chunk of his left arm, however father nurgle smiled on him and it wasnt enough to kill the heretic; the third was split in half by another round; the fourth and fifth ducked down and shouldered into the barricade, holding it up. Within moments another plaguemarine and 7 more nurgle cultists came tearing around the corner, alarmed by the second marines cut off communication. They are clearly the second half of the unit assigned to minding this alley, as two of the cultists have the last two support bars for the barricade; the closer of the two slides the last few feet and slams his support bar into place, the second will be seconds behind, securing the fortification, he is in the center of the rest of the squad, most of whom are assuming positions where they can fire from cover. The new plague marine appraises the force approaching, presses his vox bead deeper into his ear, mutters a command into its sibling end (the mic) then shouts to the cultists to open fire, as he does so himself. the other cultists you had noticed going to ground earlier are still strangely absent.

(ooc: short and sweet can be just as good as long and deep HalloweenCovenant (edit: don't quote me on that please, I know its horrible when taken out of context, but at the same time its to damn funny to edit for the same reason))


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde hustled over to the breach after the ratling and medic, scope up at her eye as she moved out of cover. Followers of Nurgle, fantastic, she thought, somehow she longed for the Khornate cultists running around fanatically.
Years of bolter training took over, she snapped her aim between three targets, firing four bolts before ducking to a crouch to continue firing for a moment, and then rolling behind cover as her armour took a few bolts, pulling out a Krak grenade and slipping her thumb into the pin and idly lobbing it over the barricades.
She slid slightly out of cover to get a look at what it did, when she saw a plague marine grenade come flying back. It was very well thrown, Rosalinde wouldn't be able to find cover from it to avoid it properly, so she figured what the hell.
Her power armoured boot came out and kicked the grenade flying back at the barricade, putting a dent in her armour as she pulled back behind cover.
"Ouch... that was stupid," Rosalinde grumbled, holding her foot for a moment.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Ask and ye shall receive, dear marine, plenty more where they came from.' Dana replied as she ducked into a wrecked doorway and took a peek at their baricade, it wasn't badly done, but not a bunker.She aimed her bolter at the baricade, letting short bursts of her bolter fly at it, shooting at selective support parts, the explosive rounds making small holes in the rubble and wooden parts, weakening their structure as she heard her vox. '.. out there? we ... our sarge and need a med..?'
'Rosie? is that you? ROSIE!' she shouted over her vox, turning up the maximum gain.
'Dana? You're alive! Me, Sabbatine, Jolie and Tara, Leila and Tes are in a basement. We got dumped here when that god-fethin' death machine blew up, we thought everyone else was a goner. Leila and Tes are hurt bad and Sabbat is out cold, can you get us a medic?'
'On it, hold on, the emperor provides. We have a few nurglites behind a barricade here, 
we could use Sabbat's flamer. Try and see if telling here there's stuff to burn here works.'

The building they were holed up in was behind the blown up hydra, straight accross from where she'd come, across the field. It would be a risky run out in the open for her and that guard medic to get to them.
Shouting over the din of the fight, she waved at him. 'Hey Medic, you feel like running accross open ground to get to some patients? one of them has a flamer we could use here! They're in the basement over there.' She pointed at the ruined building behidn the hurning hydra battery, then she turned to the barricade and resumed firing at it, making a few more peep holes in it.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec smacked another clip into the stocky bullpup autorifle, happy to be back in an urban campaign. The last fight had been some hellhole called Oragesh. Plants and hellish rainfall, with animals to match. His mind wandered, until he was brought back to the present as one of the Sisters yelled to him. He looked across the square, his antiblast visor kicking in as the blazing Hydra tank came into focus. A few bullets spanked off the flagstones.

"Been through worse, been through worse." he muttered to himself. He tapped his chest, a slow ritual he was prone to do when forced to "roadie run" across enemy fire lines. His fingers brushed the Signum Medicae necklace he wore and he grasped it, letting it comfort him. He keyed his vox channel.

"Yeah." Radaec said. He didn't wait for the Sister's response. "In two. Cover me."

He crept to the edge of the barricade, looking across the square at the slim window set into the wall of the basement. With a final prayer to the Emperor and whatever else would answer him, he stepped from behind the cover, and began to sprint. From the barricade he dove behind a smashed column as bullets cracked the finish. He scrambled away as a hail of heavy rounds demolished the facade and ducked behind a second statue. The head landed beside him as an autocannon round from somewhere smashed it. He pulled a grenade from his vest.

"Emperor protects those who protect themselves." he said. A bullet smashed through the statue and flattened itself against the shoulder of his carapace armor, spinning him around and making him drop the grenade. The device rolled away from him, pinless.

"Oh, shit." he said slowly, before the grenade detonated in a hail of razor-edged glass and shrapnel particles, throwing up a blinding fog across the square. Helios "Glass Grenades" were best for blinding and disorienting infantry, though secretly Radaec doubted they'd do more then annoy a Space Marine.

His visor fogged instantly as the glass particles attached themselves to it, his armor coated with the stinging substance. He wiped it off his goggles and gulped, crawling slowly across the statue's plinth. 

"One more run, then." he said to himself. He dearly hoped the Sisters in the basement would be worth the run. He would need help coming back now that the Great Enemy was gunning for him in person.

As if to answer a bolter round blew the right arm off the statue, sending Radaec back to sprinting across the square. Just as his left foot hit the sidewalk of the building a second round smacked into his pack, throwing him forward. A wild cheer rose from one of the buildings, obviously a heretic celebrating his lucky shot.

Radaec groaned. The round must have hit something in his bag. A power-armored fist appeared in the basement window and dragged him through the opening. He landed on his back on the floor, a Sister of Battle pointing what seemed like an obscenely large gun at his face. He groaned again and wiped the glass dust off his helmet, revealing the medicae insignia emblazoned on it. He sat up, still covered in the powder and with pocks marring his carapace armor. His platoon on Helios said a good medic was brave. Radaec, they'd said, wasn't brave. Alexi Radaec, they'd said, was crazy, suicidally brave.

"Here to help." he said, a little shaken by the run. "What needs doing?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Serenity saw that her fellow sisters and Imperials were opening fire on the Nurgle marines. With them firing at them and the cultist it would allow her to jump without worrying about getting shot down. As she jumped she fired several shots at the Nurgle marines and cultist with her inferno pistols. She landed behind and slightly to the right of the cultist and marines behind cover. She fired with one inferno pistols and then pulled it back to fire with the other. She continued this motion as she kept firing at the heretics and traitors, firing at the nurgle marines first and then the cultist. If the provided to be to much for her to handle she would hit and run from them using her jump packs.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Dana grinned and thanked the emperor for giving his imperial medics such courage. Half a second before Radaec rose to make his dash, she half stepped from the door opening she was in. 'Soylent Green for the emperor!' She yelled and unleashed a hail of bolter fire at the baricaded nurglites, her clip ran dry just as he made it to a statue, and she ducked into cover to reload, voxing it over her com bead.

In the basement, Radaec found several sisters, all of them with white hair, and a neon green lock of hair along their face.
'Thank the God Emperor, you're quick.' The sister smiled and moved away her gun from his face. 'I'm Rosie, can you take a look at Leila and Tes?' She motioned over to two sisters who were propped up on the floor on the side, both with severe burn marks, while another lay unconcious next to them.
Rosie moved back to the opening, keeping her eye out as far as she could to make sure nobody followed him.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec nodded an affirmation and moved over to the two Sisters, suddenly greateful they'd been wearing power armor. He shuddered to think whatever burned them would have done to an unarmored soldier. Himself, for example.

"Well, you're lucky you've got the suits." he said to one, unsure if it was Leila or Tes. He scrabbled around in his medical satchel, taking a fat tube of medi-gel from it and applying it liberally to the worst parts of the burns. In a few places the burns had broken the skin, going into the muscle tissues. He sprayed them with a small bottle of disinfectant and taped them closed. 

"You'll be alright, I think." said Radaec. He moved onto the next Sister, giving her the same, automatic medic speech as he closed her burns. Hers were worse, a few leaving long scalds, so he put an adhesive-backed bandage over them once he'd applied the medi-gel. 

"And what is going on here?" he asked himself, looking over the third Sister, but addressing the three others in the basement. "Is she unconscious, or is she dead?"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Unconcious, we were knocked out of that death-thing.' Rosie replies, pointing up to the hole in the ceiling where half of the drop pod had gone through 3 ceilings. 'She still has a pulse, but it's not very strong, can you see what's wrong with her?'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hektor stood and began to fire at the nurgal cultists, against astarates his shotgun was not the most efective weapon, but it did wonders on humans like them. once the bolter shells started flying he ducked behind cover and let loose a blind shot from his position.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm and his squad were still outside the wall but were in front of the large breach that was their current objective. They were killing cultists by the dozens and soon their numbers in the breach were starting to thin out, to the relief of the Astartes.

The noise of their guns died down as they either recharged or were reloaded by the members of the Imperial Fists Stormbreaker squad. Vilhelm popped his head over the cover they were currently using to see how many cultists were still in the breach, there were many of them, but not as much as before. He turned to look at his men, *"One more sweep with the guns and then we storm the bre-"* He was cut off by a large explosion that rocked the ground they were standing on.

Lance looked around the side of the cover, *"Four Leman Russ tanks are moving through the breach."* Good thing their guns were ready.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

The cultists and Nurgle marine are wiped out by concentrated prometheum and kinetic fire, and their barricade is more or less gone (although it is still standing, barely). Dana and Radaec and Vilhelm, all of whom are outside the wall notice a chaos counter-punch move through the breaches to the right and left of the one their squad has a foothold in, if they don't move soon they will be cut off. Two russ tanks, about 30 cultists and 4 Chaos Marines for wither counter-punch unit. Vilhelms devastators can hold them back until the loyalist counter-counter punch hits the traitors, and if Dana's squad supports them (Raedac should have just enough time to patch them up), both squads will be able to watch the forward groups flanks (remember, your squads aren't a constant, but a special-ability type dealio, you'll need to let them follow just behind/to your sides), this will allow Dana, Vilhelm and Raedac to re-join the main group.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hektor saw a platoon, if you could call it that, of cultists and 4 chaos space marines convergeing upon those ahead of him. If there were more arbites a skillfull aplication of spreadshot would make short work of them, _but right now this will have to do_...

Hektor pulled the pin of one of his frag grenades and cooked it for_...__1...2...3!_ Hurling the explosive at the enemy hopeing to have timed it right to explode in the center of their mob.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The Russ tanks were a threat that needed to be dealt with. Serenity opened up her communications to her fellow teammates, be it guards, space marines or her fellow sister (basically other players). "This is Serenity, Battle Sister Seraphim. If I can get close to those tanks I can take them out. Being jump troopers it won't take me long, but I will need cover fire." said Serenity as she got her jump pack and Inferno pistols ready.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'You got it! Rosie, Tes, cross pattern fire, Sabbatine, Roast those cultists.' she yelled as hektor's grenade blew just in front of them, sending two down screaming in pain and halting their progress long enough for her and her sisters to spread into a cross fire pattern along the ruined walls, bolters releasing a withering hail of fire upon the cultists, meanwhile Sabbatine had moved slightly ahead and behind some rubble out of sight, when they rushed, they would be immolated. 'Vilhelm, get your heavy weapon troops up and shoot those marines, I'd rather not have them get close enough for them to get into hand to hand with us.'
Scrambling up a wall and balancing a little precariously on it, she moved along the wall to the second floor, trying to get a litlte closer to the tanks, sighting them up on them.
Her bolter would have no impact on those tanks, but if their crew was using pintle mounts, she'd be able to try and pick them off so Serenity could melt them from up close.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde looked around after hearing everyone on the vox, not liking her current position so she looked inside the breach again before running in and darting inside the closest building with a hand on the hilt of her sword.
Close combat wasn't her forte but she was hoping she didn't find anything in the building, clipping her bolter away as she moved through the building as fast as possible to get to the roof, climbing up carefully and going prone.
'Heretics beware the skies,' Rosalinde murmured with a grin as she aimed down at the breach and began scanning the field.

She had spent so long on the battlefield and on the shooting range her skill with a bolter knew no bounds, proving to have impeccable aim from vast distances, an unsuspecting Leman Russ was just as vulnerable as a guardsman if Rosalinde was given enough time to aim.
Although the tanks posed quite a threat to her new squad, Rosalinde figured with a Seraphim and a devastator squad on the field she could pay attention to the subtler things such as the chaos marines, possessing a great deal more mobility than a tank yet still possessing a lot of armour to be a nuisance to kill.
Rosalinde carefully sighted up a chaos marine and took a moment to synchronise his movements and lead him relative to his speed.
She gently squeezed the trigger and let off two bolts, calmly watching the marine in her scope as the first bolt crashed into the top of his helmet and bounced off uselessly, but it did knock his head back exposing his neck to the second bolt following right after the first. The bolt neatly embedded itself in the chaos marine's neck before detonating.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Hey! I wanted that one!' she grinned at Rosalinde, as she shot the marine in the open hatch, getting up, she made a run for it across the second floor of the ruin and leaped over to the tank, landing with a heavy thud on the turret, the marine was still lieing in the open hatch, blocking it mostly. She grabbed a grenade from her belt, pulled the pin and dropped it down the hatch. 'FIRE IN THE FETHIN' WHOLE YOU BUNCH OF CRABLOUSES!'


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec packed his medikit back up, blinking a bead of sweat out from under his mask. The world was hotter then he'd expected. He stood up and immediately ducked as an autoround glanced from the pavement, to his helmet, and spun off into the melee. He pulled his weapon up and pointed the stubby muzzle out the basement window, lining up the green-tinted reflex sights with the first cultist he could find. He squeezed the trigger down, satisfied as the man pitched backwards, a black trail of blood spurting into the air.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

With covering fire now be provided Serenity could do her job with much interference if the Emperor willed it. She activated her jump pack and jump towards the enemy Leman Rushes. She tried to land behind the tanks. Hitting their back armour would probably cause more damage. She began to open fire with her Inferno pistols which were like melta pistols, hoping to do some serious damage to the tanks.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm pointed toward the tanks, *"I want those gone now!"* he yelled into the vox. His men shot back affirmatives before Vilhelm opened a vox link to the sister who had lept behind the tanks, *"Sister I advise you to move now, my men are going to open fire on the enemy armor and their blast radius's will surely injure you, I will give you ten seconds to move."* He shut off the vox and reloaded his pistol as he made his way towards Krouger, *"Keep hosing down the cultists brother!"* Krouger nodded with a smile. Five seconds down, he dearly hoped the battle sister would move.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Understood, falling back." said Serenity as she once again used her jump pack to get away from the tanks. As she jump back she fired one last shot at the the tanks. She still felt she had a better chance at taking out the tanks then the marines. For they were hitting the front armour and were pretty far away. She on the other hand had been up close and behind the tanks allowing her inferno pistols to easily penetrate the armour of the tanks. Yet the marines had made up their minds, she would stay in cover until the tanks were destroyed or if she was need again.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Oh crud..' Dana cursed as she ran for it, the side sponson of the tank firing heavy bolter rounds behind her, making a trail of explosions where she ran as it tried to get her in sight. Running as fast as she could towards cover, she almost made it, one of the bolter rounds struck home on her leg, and while the armour protected her from the explosion, it was enough for her to lose her balance and go sprawling on the ground.'Fething thing DIE!' As if in awnser, her grenade she had lobbed into the tank exploded, sending a burst of flame up from the turret, the heavy bolter silenced.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hektor cursed himself. Against tanks he was nigh-on useless without the rest of his squad. All he could do for right now was wait for a situation he could help in.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde's expression grew a little grim as she saw Dana retreating from the tank and become prone, as there were still a lot of cultists and a handful of marines around.
She moved her scope back to the tank and took a few steady breaths, recalling the vague schematics of imperial tanks she had procured from various techpriests.
'Sergeant Telion eat your heart out,' Rosalinde said with a grin, firing a single bolt. It flew down and lodged itself perfectly in between the treads of the tank's tracks, its explosion was only just enough to break the links on the tread apart and quite adequately immobilise the tank.

Cultists weren't the greatest shots with their laspistols and such because of their bloodlust, so it gave Rosalinde a little breathing room to provide Dana with some cover fire, at first sending out a general scatter of bolts to distract them before she slowly started sniping each one.
They were frustrating to kill, so many and they moved so haphazardly at such a wild speed, she personally preferred the chaos marines but they weren't an immediate threat to her squad yet.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Glaceing over Hektor saw a battle sister trying to take out the cultists with carefully placed shots. Wrong tactic. He launched 3 shotgun shells in their direction, and then ducked back behind cover.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

With a wave of Vilhelm's fist Stormbreaker squad opened up on the tanks emerging from the breach, a melta shot aimed to penetrate one making a hole for bolter shells to fly into, and a lascannon blast and krak missile flying toward the other. The explosions were extremely bright as the guns fired and another flash lit up the air around them as their shots impacted on the tanks. As the smoke cleared.....


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Radaec ducked, cursing, as a pattering of rockrete and plaster clinked merrily from his armor. Bolter shells smashed through the cover and blew small craters in the ground. He wiped his visor, taking a minute to look over the ledge. The tank that had been chipping away at his cover ground to a halt with a horrific screech as it's tracks came apart. The guns continued to fire, but more haphazardly as the crew sought the source of the problem. He picked off another cultist and stooped down to reload.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Dana rolled on her back, scrambling with her feet as a group of cultists charged for her, trying to get her bolter aimed in their direction, one of the cultists head exploded from a well aimed shot from cover somewhere, yet this didn't halt their advance, then severall of them went down as they got hit in the chests by solid slug shotguns, making large holes in their chest you could see the next cultist behind it clutching his chest in a splatter of gore.
At the same time, another tank exploded in a massive blaze of fire and shrapnel, Vilhelm's squad having struck the ammo with their lascannon. She managed to get into a sitting position against a chunk of rockcrete and began firing on full auto at the rushing cultists, bolter rounds exploding around them and in their ranks, sending several more of the large mob to their deaths, yet there were still more that were getting dangerously close to her, unless she'd manage to get away, they'd overrun her.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: sorry about the delay guys, work got a bit hectic

Of the two central Russes, one is clearly wrecked, while the other has ground to a halt almost parallel with Dana, if she were free of the 5 cultists assailing her, she could easily take it out. Of the rest of the Platoon advancing down the center, there are roughly 20 cultists and 5 Marines left; about half are in the intersection, and the rest are strung out near the tank (wrecks) this groups leader is the furthest back in the group... something seems 'off' about him. The other two platoons outside of the wall are continuing to advance unmolested, if the support squads outside the wall move now, they wont be cut off.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hektor saw the russes grind to a halt, but one was still fireing its weapons. He saw Dana next to it assaulted by a group of cultists, and quickly moved to free her f the distraction so she could take out the final russ. He rushed from cover, letting out a shout to distract them, while fireing his shotgun towards the ground at their feet (hopeing to suprise them long enoughf that the sister could break free but not wanting to hit her with his weapons wide hit area)


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Five left, thank the Emperor she thought, quite thoroughly tired of shooting Cultists. Rosalinde grinned as she saw the difference between her shots and the guardsman down there running around with a shotgun making a mess of things.
"I think I need a bigger gun," Rosalinde mused, unleashing a short burst of bolts at the cultists before quickly scanning the area for more targets. Hopefully the guardsman would finish them off, because Rosalinde really couldn't be bothered any more, as she was more interested in a few chaos marines nearby the tank wreck, taking her time to line up a shot.
It was then she was distracted by an interesting target up the back of the platoon, the distance was a little further than she'd like but he looked important, so she lined up her scope and took a steady aim, watching her target and examining him carefully.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

As Hektor charged the melee a score of heavy bolter rounds smack the ground around him, disorienting, and kicking up some nasty looking chuncks of concrete. His low shots scattering the intervening cultists in the intersection; although he did make it through to Dana. Power-knife drawn he added his weight to the melee, as did 2 more cultists. Of the group, only one or two looked like they were in possession of any real amount of skill. The cultists in the intersection were regrouping, and continuing onwards, trusting their leader and comrades to take care of the other imperials


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Hektor stabed wildly at the closest cultist, ears still ringing from the disorienting heavy fire.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Rosalinde squeezed a shot off at the leader and took her eye away from the scope and blinked a few times as she focused at something closer so she didn't strain her sight. In that time she saw a guardsman with a very nasty knife fighting off a few cultists, she bit her lip a little and instantly moved her scope back to help him out.
She took a deep breath and let it out slowly as she concentrated hard on the melee, as what she was about to do was extremely hazardous, but she'd done it once or twice before when she was helping a Vindicare.
The assassin hadn't intentionally taught her anything, he had just done what was required to complete his mission, in that case he needed a second sniper to help wipe out a retinue of berserk chaos terminators before they hit the Imperial lines, as apparently sniping the leader didn't go as planned.
She let a bolt fly after careful aiming, making sure it wasn't going to hit the guardsman.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As Hektor joined the melee that was about to ensue on top of her, it gave her the time to get up, pushing off with her boot on the rockcrete behind her, she launched herself into it, stabbing one of the cultists that was about to duck under his flank with her Sarissa. He screamed as she slammed his body into the cultist in front of hektor, giving him room to finish the other one on his right, while she slashed to her left and cut down the 5th.
'Soylent squad, move up and suppress across the square, give them the fire of the emperor!'
'Acknowledged, full barrage across square', Rosie replied, the small squad rushed forward and formed a firing line, unleashing their bolters across the square, releasing a withering hail of death on the cultists caught in the open.
'Thanks for the help, guardsman, mind giving me a boost on that tank over there? I've got a few charges to blow off that turret.'


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: guys im sorry to say it but due to my internet frequently failing i cannot be in this Rp anymore and post meaningly, im going to have to back out. chances are i will be back in a week but i dont want my men standing around for a few days doing nothing, Dessel let them have an honorable death please sorry again guys


----------

